# Can you run a 1 inch EMT pipe into a 4x4 box?



## kawimudslinger

Why not? As long as you don't go over the maximum number of conductors allowable in that box. See Table 23 Page 316


----------



## Colbert Report

The boxes only come with 1/2 and 3/4 knockouts. You can barely even fit the one inch knockout on the side of the box. I can't even get the lockring to fit properly.


----------



## 480sparky

Try a Steel City # 52171-1.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

deep box, perhaps, shallow box, no point in trying. Just using it for a pull box? Otherwise, I wouldn't even bother. Ya they only come with a max 3/4 KO, but thats why the good lord gave us unibits.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

480sparky said:


> Try a Steel City # 52171-1.


we get the Iberville ones up here in the great white north. I think SteelCity is the T&B US line, as I have never seen them up here.


----------



## jwjrw

BCSparkyGirl said:


> deep box, perhaps, shallow box, no point in trying. Just using it for a pull box? Otherwise, I wouldn't even bother. Ya they only come with a max 3/4 KO, but thats why the good lord gave us unibits.



And 4 11/16" ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## Colbert Report

Vancouver Island girl, this guy from PEI is correct? Under the CEC you are allowed to run a one inch pipe into a 4x4? I thought there was a saying that the box must be six times the diameter of the largest raceway or conductor going into it.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

jwjrw said:


> And 4 11/16" ones.:thumbsup:


true dat!:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey

Colbert Report said:


> Under the CEC you are allowed to run a one inch pipe into a 4x4? I thought there was a saying that the box must be six times the diameter of the largest raceway or conductor going into it.


Even if you could, WHY bother???

Are you really a J-man electrician?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

Colbert Report said:


> Vancouver Island girl, this guy from PEI is correct? Under the CEC you are allowed to run a one inch pipe into a 4x4? I thought there was a saying that the box must be six times the diameter of the largest raceway or conductor going into it.


Ahhh, you are thinking of 12-3036....that rule you are thinking of is only if you have conductors of #4 AWG or larger, then the 6X rule comes into effect....but if you are pulling a bunch that are #6 or smaller, then use whatever floats your boat.


Not from the Island, BTW, I am a mainlander......


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

BTW, I am a mainlander, not from the Island.......


----------



## Colbert Report

Speedy Petey said:


> Even if you could, WHY bother???
> 
> Are you really a J-man electrician?


Yes, I am a journeyman electrician. Had my ticket for just over five years now.

I don't understand the question, "why bother". A guy on my crew is running one inch into 4 11/16 boxes, and we got into a discussion over whether or not it was up to code to do so. Over the years I have heard that you can and that you can't from different guys, just looking for the right answer.


----------



## Colbert Report

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Ahhh, you are thinking of 12-3036....that rule you are thinking of is only if you have conductors of #4 AWG or larger, then the 6X rule comes into effect....but if you are pulling a bunch that are #6 or smaller, then use whatever floats your boat.
> 
> 
> Not from the Island, BTW, I am a mainlander......


 
Right on, thanks. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Control Freak

Speedy is right there is a rule in the code about conduit size and box size. Have I done it? Yes, for low voltage control wiring where the camera system fit on 4"boxes...they were deeper than standard 1900 boxes. I had to drill out for a 1" ko though and also cut the tits off the luck nut if its a shallow box...good luck


----------



## BuzzKill

Speedy Petey said:


> Even if you could, WHY bother???


Why bother means "why not use a tiny box?" It's silly to use such a small box for 1" pipe. Use the right tools and material.


----------



## Bob Badger

Control Freak said:


> Speedy is right there is a rule in the code about conduit size and box size.


There is no NEC rule preventing the use of a 1" EMT with 4" square boxes.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I agree with Bob there is no code however, the only boxes I have seen with 1" KO are the 4-11/16 boxes. This does not mean you cannot knockout your own KO. The wire size is the key factor as mentioned above and the fact that it has bends etc.


----------



## Bob Badger

Click on Ken's link in post 4.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Bob Badger said:


> Click on Ken's link in post 4.


Damn , I looked all over the net for those- even went to steel city and missed it because I thought I had used the deep 4x4 with 1" ko.


----------



## Bob Badger

Dennis Alwon said:


> The wire size is the key factor as mentioned above and the fact that it has bends etc.


I agree, it is about the wire size, for conductors 6 AWG and smaller there are no rules for sizing boxes to the conduits.

So for smaller conductors code wise you can run six 1" EMTs to a handy box but you will still have to deal with the conductor fill requirements.


----------



## crash_777

sometimes i use the 1"ko 4x4's for data runs to satisfy the code. otherwise just up it to a 6x6


----------



## Southeast Power

Sorry, I sneezed from all of the dust on this old post.


----------



## brian john

Dennis Alwon said:


> Damn , I looked all over the net for those- even went to steel city and missed it because I thought I had used the deep 4x4 with 1" ko.


Ray Charles needs to remove those sun glasses.:laughing:


----------



## jza

1 1/4 EMT will fit in a 4x4 deep.


----------



## miller_elex

2-1/2" will fit in a 4S, if you come in the back.


----------



## macmikeman

miller_elex said:


> 2-1/2" will fit in a 4S, if you come in the back.


Thats just a nasty thing to do.......:laughing:


----------

